# Best sitcom you've seen?



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, the worst sitcom thread got me in the mood to talk about good sitcoms.  

The answer is _The Wonder Years_, btw.

HM: _Martin_ (Seinfeld for the urban community  ),_ Fresh Prince of Bel-Air_ (don't know if its possible to hate this show), _The Cosby Show_, _Married with Children _and _Seinfeld_.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 20, 2011)

Some I've enjoyed...

Seinfeld
Fraiser
Fresh Prince
King of Queens
Cheers
All in the Family
I Believe in Jeannie
I Love Lucy


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 20, 2011)

it's haard thinking r-rated and cable sitcoms. some big bang was pretty good, some sunny, all sorts of obscure ones as well.


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Bang Theory
Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
Family Matter
Friends
Modern Family
The office (some seasons) 
BOYS MEET WORLD!
How I met your mother ( some seasons...)


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 20, 2011)

King of Queens
Scrubs
How I met your mother
The Fresh Prince of Bel Air

In that order.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 20, 2011)

The Best Sitcom i have ever seen are 

1.-Malcolm in the Middle
2.-30 Rock 
3.-3rd Rock from the Sun
4.-The Big Bang Theory
5.-Fraiser


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 20, 2011)

How I Met Your Mother
Big Bang Theory 
THAT 70'S SHOW!!!
Fresh Prince
Boy Meets World


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2011)

All of the aforementioned. >.>


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 20, 2011)

*The GOAT Tier*
Californication 
Curb Your Enthusiasm 
Fresh Prince
Always Sunny in Philadelphia

*Everything Else*
Martin
King of Queens
Wayans Bros
How I Met Your Mother (S1-S4)
Frasier
Seinfeld
Family Matters and Cosby Show for cheese factor
Boy Meets World
Malcolm In the Middle
Big Bang Theory
Jamie Foxx Show
HIMYM (Season 5 & 6)
30 Rock


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

Scrubs, Fresh Prince, etc.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 20, 2011)

Three's a Company


----------



## Achilles (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers
Soap
Fresh Prince
Newhart 
WKRP in in cincinnati
Sanford and Son
All in the family
Frasier
The Jeffersons

Non god tier, but still awesome.....

That 70's Show
Boy Meets World 
Dinosaurs
Night court
Third Rock from the sun
Andy Richter Controls the Universe


I remember I used to love watching Coach and Mama's Family reruns. Not sure how they've held up though.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 21, 2011)

Fresh Prince
Always Sunny
Married with Children
I Dream of Jeannie

No particular order


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 21, 2011)

_Friends_ is my favorite, now and forever


----------



## Sen (Jun 21, 2011)

Friends, Scrubs, How I Met Your Mother, Boy Meets World, I Love Lucy, 3rd Rock from the Sun, and probably some others that I've forgotten too


----------



## Colderz (Jun 21, 2011)

Fraiser
Friends
That 70 Show
Fresh Prince
The Office
How I met your mother
Scrubs
The Cosbys/show


----------



## Achilles (Jun 21, 2011)

Family Ties
Empty Nest
Golden Girls 
And Perfect Strangers. One of the few good sitcoms from Miller-Boyett.

Forgot about those


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 21, 2011)

Fawlty Towers, Blackadder is a close second. Peep Show deserves to be mentioned here as well.

I'm assuming that you just mean live action sitcoms.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2011)

Seinfeld is the GOAT when it comes to sitcoms.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

How I met Your Mother and family ties FTW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2011)

Sitcoms aren't my kind of TV show.

But Family Matters for me, followed by Boy Meets World.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 21, 2011)

Fresh prince of Bel-air, Malcolm in the Middle and Scrubs (minus the spinoff) are all shows that I never got tired of watching at any point during their many seasons.

Two and Half Men despite all the bitching it gets around here also was entertaining to me, not the brainiest of humors but it was light-hearted and got the job done.

Early Everybody Hates Chris would also be close.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 21, 2011)

The West Wing. (I still need to find someone who appreciate this series in NF.  )

Supernatural (even with the whole...you know)

Everybody hate Chris

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Seinfeld, easily, get the fuck out!


After that there are a number of childhood shows that I would list, but I won't bother listing them. They've already been listed.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 21, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> The West Wing. (I still need to find someone who appreciate this series in NF.  )
> *
> Supernatural (even with the whole...you know)*
> 
> ...



Supernatural doesn't really count as a sitcom.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 21, 2011)

Where my fellow Brits at? All I see are shitty American shows 

Father Ted
Peep Show
Coupling
Teachers
The office (original)
Mighty boosh
Fawlty Towers
Lead balloon
(curb your enthusiasm)


----------



## Punpun (Jun 21, 2011)

Friends. Tis is the GOAT.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2011)

Where is the love for Arrested Development

you bunch of philistines.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

I didn't watch that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 21, 2011)

I forgot Everybody Hates Chris.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 21, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Supernatural doesn't really count as a sitcom.



Oh whoops. I thought that sitcom means american series. 

*googles*

Oh. Sorry.


----------



## siyrean (Jun 21, 2011)

Fraiser

and am i the only one that despised Seinfeld with a passion?


----------



## Darc (Jun 21, 2011)

This thread is way too hard LOL. I'll do tiers.

Godtier:
Seinfeld

S+:
Married with Children
Malcolm in the Middle
Fresh Prince

A:
Frasier
Wonder Years
Boy Meets World

Trash:
Friends


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't watch that.



I know

you probably wouldn't like it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Which one was that, anyway? I might have seen an episode of it or something.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2011)

Seinfeld
Fresh Prince
Friends
30 Rock
Coupling (uk)
Community (if it gets to keep going).


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 21, 2011)

Undeclared with Jay baruchel and Seth Rogen was also pretty good for 17 episodes...


----------



## Federer (Jun 21, 2011)

The Big Bang Theory
Friends
According to Jim
The Fresh Prince of Bell Air
Two and a half men
That 70s Show
Malcolm in the Middle
Everybody loves Raymond
The King of Queens
Rules of Engagement
Spin City
Just Shoot Me
The Cosby Show


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not sure what consitutes something to be a sitcom.

If "The Office" (US) counts, then that is the best one I've seen. If "It Is Always Sunny in Philadelphia" counts, then that is the second best one I've seen. 

"The King of Queens", "Seinfield", "That 70's Show" & "The Wayan Brothers" are also amongst my favorites.

As a kid, my favorite sitcoms were "Growing Pains" and "Boy Meets World".


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 21, 2011)

Fresh Prince & The Nanny <3


----------



## Furious George (Jun 21, 2011)

Sitcom= Situational Comedy. 

Its a comedy series that involves the characters interacting in a consistent situation, usually a location (i.e. Home with family members, the workplace, etc.).


----------



## Sine (Jun 21, 2011)

Arrested Development.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2011)

The Simpsons
Arrested Development
Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Furious George (Jun 21, 2011)

I do not understand this.... everyone keeps forgetting to say The Wonder Years.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

Malcolm in the Middle
Arrested Development
Fawlty Towers
The Office (UK)
Cheers
The Simpsons
Fraiser


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2011)

Seinfeld.

It is one of the greatest television shows ever made and the best sitcom to ever exist.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 21, 2011)

-Fresh Prince
-Seinfeld
-The Cosby Show
-All in the Family
-Cheers


----------



## Spica (Jun 21, 2011)

Fresh Prince
Full House
Friends
Step by Step
Will & Grace
The Nanny


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 21, 2011)

*Always Sunny> your life.................*


----------



## Colderz (Jun 21, 2011)

Seinfield is amazing! "The jerk store called" :rofl


----------



## AsunA (Jun 21, 2011)

Friends, How I Met Your Mother and The Big Bang Theory are probably the only ones I've watched fully >.<


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 21, 2011)

For all you Seinfeld lovers, watch Curb Your Enthusiasm. Its by Larry David as well, he's the main character and the Seinfeld cast is in some of the episodes.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I think Curb is a much better show honestly.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 21, 2011)

Seinfeld sucks 

Why the hate for Big Bang theory? 

Season 4 wasnt that strong I agree, but previous seasoons have been outstanding


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2011)

It's a boring show


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 21, 2011)

Curb Your Enthusiasm &  How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Seinfeld sucks
> 
> Why the hate for Big Bang theory?
> 
> Season 4 wasnt that strong I agree, but previous seasoons have been outstanding



Big Bang Theory isn't funny.

It is about how cleverly they can time the laughter so that everyone laughs, along with just referencing things that the common people will find funny because of how it is talked about and that they don't know what they are talking about. 

I have watched multiple episodes and not cracked a smile because once you can see the obvious setup to all your jokes that show stops being anything worthwhile.





> For all you Seinfeld lovers, watch Curb Your Enthusiasm. Its by Larry David as well, he's the main character and the Seinfeld cast is in some of the episodes.



I think a big part of the Seinfeld appeal is that they were as funny and as progressive as a sitcom on the major networks in prime time.

Also them creating their own sitcom in a sitcom was genius.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2011)

If we're going by the loose definition:

The Young Ones
Stella
The Dick van Dyke Show
The first eight seasons of Cheers
The first three seasons of Seinfeld
Community
Dr. Katz
It's Garry Shandling's Show
The John Larroquette Show
Absolutely Fabulous
The Monkees


The League of Gentlemen doesn't count, in my opinion, because it is essentially a sketch show. 

And I have a soft spot for Parker Lewis Can't Lose.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 21, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Seinfeld sucks



Oh come on. Don't tell me you don't enjoy this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPJSJPkpU1s[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just a joke Seinfeld fans, don't get your panties all up in a bunch


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2011)

siyrean said:


> Fraiser
> 
> and am i the only one that despised Seinfeld with a passion?



Yes and you will be the first to be banned purely for terrible taste


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> For all you Seinfeld lovers, watch Curb Your Enthusiasm. Its by Larry David as well, he's the main character and the Seinfeld cast is in some of the episodes.



Need to check it out on NEtflix maybe. 



hitokugutsu said:


> *Seinfeld sucks *
> 
> Why the hate for Big Bang theory?
> 
> Season 4 wasnt that strong I agree, but previous seasoons have been outstanding





Also The Office is technically a sitcom?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 21, 2011)

That 70's Show


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 22, 2011)

I forgot Three's Company and Sanford and Son.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 22, 2011)

Fresh Prince
George Lopez
Big Bang Theory
Friends
Family Matters


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 22, 2011)

Darc said:


> This thread is way too hard LOL. I'll do tiers.
> 
> Godtier:
> Seinfeld
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ag9RxzabGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 22, 2011)

Married with Children.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Seinfeld sucks?  Funniest thing I've heard since the last episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## illusion (Jun 22, 2011)

My top five.

1. Fresh Prince

2. Married with Children

3. Seinfeld

4. Martin

5. Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## Achilles (Jun 23, 2011)

The ET spoof was hilarious.




Also, didn't anybody mention Red Dwarf yet?


----------



## Federer (Jun 23, 2011)

I forgot 'Still Standing'.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 23, 2011)

Fresh Prince in bel-air 

[YOUTUBE]3qHA366oRMs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]G4qcbmiNmBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 23, 2011)

Damnit, I forgot George Lopez.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 23, 2011)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Fresh Prince in bel-air



That show never gets old.

From the awesomely named *Raphael de la Ghetto*:

Listen to the street beat
Hear the sound pound
Plug your ears
Mask your fears
Something weird’s going down

So listen to the street beat
Listen to the box shock
Listen....or I’ll kill you!


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 23, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Married with Children.



This.

For the love of God,this.


----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2011)

Fresh Prince takes this


----------



## Brian (Jun 23, 2011)

Seinfeld            .


----------



## Taleran (Jun 23, 2011)

Since everyone is posting videos


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 23, 2011)

1. Fresh Prince of Belair
2. That 70's show
3. George Lopez


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

Does Malcolm in the Middle count?


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Since I'm not sure what constitutes a "sitcom" these days, I'll just list my favorite live-action comedies (#1 being best naturally):

1. Seinfeld
2. Arrested Development
3. Community
4. The Office
5. Scrubs
6. Still Standing
7. Malcolm in the Middle
8. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
9. That 70's Show
10. Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
11. How I Met Your Mother
12. The Big Bang Theory
13. Even Stevens
14. My Name is Earl

I need to check out Newsradio eventually, me and my friends checked out the first episode via Netflix a while back and it was pretty funny.


----------



## Jena (Jun 24, 2011)

I forgot about Everybody Hates Chris! I really liked that one when it was on.



> Where is the love for Arrested Development
> 
> you bunch of philistines.


We don't need to bring it up. It's written law that Arrested Development is the best sitcom show created by man.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 24, 2011)

Grew up with:
Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
Full House

Other notables:
Malcolm in the Middle
That 70s Show
Everybody Loves Raymond
Everybody Hates Chris
8 Simple Rules
The Office


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Achilles said:


> That show never gets old.
> 
> From the awesomely named *Raphael de la Ghetto*:
> 
> ...



Nice one 

[YOUTUBE]zS1cLOIxsQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Achilles (Jun 24, 2011)

^ Carlton dance. 

[YOUTUBE]nzdltnvz6T0[/YOUTUBE]


Classic.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Achilles said:


> ^ Carlton dance.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nzdltnvz6T0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Funny 

Here's also some classic scenes

[YOUTUBE]lFuKgleL63M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]N1dcmk_IbiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Since everyone is posting videos


----------



## Heloves (Sep 28, 2011)

Seinfeld man..........the greatest sitcom ever.....

my favorite was George Steinbrenner .....the man never made sense 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLAa-kxM8lE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 28, 2011)

Arrested Development
The Office(UK)
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air 
Regular Show


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2011)

Seinfeld and How I Met Your Mother

And MARRIED WITH CHILDREN.

Bundy's ftw.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 29, 2011)

According to Jim *Troll mode*


but seriously, how can anybody forget...



R.I.P.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2011)

^ You're still in troll mode I guess. Horrible show Ah'merica.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 29, 2011)

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
Everybody loves Raymond
malcolm in the middle 
My wife and kids


----------



## ovanz (Nov 2, 2011)

-Big bang theory
-The office
-Parks and recreations
-Arrested development
-Seinfield
-Married with children

For me the one i loled the most was: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Whose's line is it anyway *(american version with drew carrey, ryan stiles, colin, wayne brady and special guest)


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 2, 2011)

Drew Carey show was pretty awesome in its day. still sticks out to me.


----------



## Superstarseven (Nov 2, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> Since I'm not sure what constitutes a "sitcom" these days, I'll just list my favorite live-action comedies (#1 being best naturally):
> 
> 1. Seinfeld
> 2. Arrested Development
> ...



Well everything you listed there are sitcoms. Where's the confusion?
Scrubs certainly had it's dramatic moments but overall it's a comedy.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 2, 2011)

Married with Children!


----------

